# This looks like fun



## drtj (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i looked those up once to see how much they are, they look like fun haha..


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

wonder how often they replace their rear wheels?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

At 5' 8" and 238 pounds, I don't know if I'd drift or bite (the asphalt, that is). I'm willing to give it a try though. Problem is in Florida no winding switchbacks to speak of. HMMM could be pulled by a pick-up...maybe not.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun but in my neck of the woods, drifting thru a blind curve on the wrong side of the road is a good way to become a greasy spot in the road!!


----------



## CoWillie (May 31, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah i looked those up once to see how much they are, they look like fun haha..


Do you have a link? I'd like to know how much.


----------



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

It reminds me of when me and my cousin where younger we put a chain-saw eninge in a small cage-less go kart.25k RPMS+200lbs+gravel roads=ALOT of fun..LOL


----------

